# Main > News >  The Cartographers' Guild Presents Our First Gallery Show!

## torstan

The Cartographers' Guild has teamed up with the Soho Gallery for Digital Art to present a digital show of fantasy and sci-fi maps from the 16th to the 29th of July in Soho, Manhattan. The show will include maps from Industry Pros, Featured Maps and Challenge Winners from the lifetime of the Guild. The maps on display will be offered for sale as limited edition prints with 70% of the profit going to the artists in question. We have an amazing body of work here at the guild and it is high time it was seen hanging in a proper gallery! 

I have been contacting members of the guild whose work falls into these categories over the past weeks. I've had a great response from everyone and I've sent round the contract to those members from whom I have had a firm commitment. If your work qualifies and you have not heard from me please send me an email at jonathan@fantasticmaps.com. Equally, if you responded to my initial contact and have not received a contract today then please email me. This is likely to be due to problems with syncing real world names with CG usernames.

Edit: The show has now opened and is doing really well. We had a great opening reception last night.

The full list of pieces - with thumbnails - is here:
http://fantasticmaps.wordpress.com/t...a-map-listing/

A low res preview of the animated map screens is here:
http://fantasticmaps.wordpress.com/terra-incognita/

Note - Tear's Westeros and Sarifal maps are in the show, but they are not offered for sale. Therefore they do not appear in the print listing.

----------


## OldGuy

Sounds like a great idea! And some fantastic exposure for some of our members. How about a list here of what pieces are being shown?

I just checked their website and they seem to have left us off of their list of upcoming events. You might want to give em a nudge.

Good luck to those that are showing. I hope this generates some well-deserved sales!

----------


## torstan

I still need to finish the graphic and a bit of blurb before they post it to their calendar. A list of the pieces would be fun. Once we have a finalised list I'll certainly put one together.

----------


## Jaxilon

Wow, that's pretty awesome

----------


## Gamerprinter

Yeah, I have three pieces going in for sure, though I provided five to pick three from: September '08 Challenge Win map, Sargoseum map for ICE contest, One Page Dungeon Contest map (Jan '10 Challenge), Feb '09 Challenge Genpei War map, and my Iwaizumi Village map (Feb '10 challenge). Some these aren't Challenge Win maps, but still among my better works.

The requirement was for unpublished maps, so publisher rights couldn't be infringed with a contract for possible print sales of these maps.

I've been dying to see the announcement here, that's for Torstan to post, as he's organizing this event. I have posted this on other forums too, and I am already aware of a dozen or so people from the various boards who live in or near NYC that are going for sure - I hope the show is a success! (I know it will be...)

GP

----------


## Jaxilon

I hope it's a success as well. The more it gets out there the better for everyone who wants to do this as a business. It could open new doors of opportunity and so on. Congrats to everyone who is able to submit works for this. REPRESENT!

----------


## JoeyD473

Since I live in NY I guess I'll go and see the exhibit

----------


## mmmmmpig

I have 2 or 3 that are going to be in the show as well.  I am diging this the most.  I have been pimping it out on the different social networks that I am part of and hitting the people I know in NYC pretty hard about it.  I think it might be really well attended  overall... I wish I could get out there to see it!

----------


## mearrin69

I'm promoting it as much as possible too. Hoping they add the event to the schedule soon so people don't think I'm making it up.  :Smile:  If all goes well my Haibianr city map will be there. How exciting! Thanks for pulling this together, Torstan. 
M

----------


## Gamerprinter

It's too late to get affordable tickets and hotel for me to make it, for this one, but the next one I think I may... [that's a SPOILER that you don't know about - I can't say anymore.]

GP

----------


## Clercon

My Etrakien map will be displayed at the gallery and at the moment I'm only dissapointed that I can't be there in person. This is a really great idea and hopefully it's just the start. Great job Torstan. :-)

----------


## tilt

sounds like a great idea torstan ... be sure to take some pictures of the event so us that live half a world away can see too  :Smile:

----------


## RobA

Promoted to front page news.

-Rob A>

----------


## torstan

Just an update - we now have 43 confirmed artists and 73 pieces in the show. Congratulations to the guild on such a spectacular turn out!

----------


## mmmmmpig

> Just an update - we now have 43 confirmed artists and 73 pieces in the show. Congratulations to the guild on such a spectacular turn out!


awesome!  Do we get to see the line-up?  Digging this!

----------


## torstan

Once I have signed contracts and people are definitely in (I'll be sending those out tomorrow for people to sign). The response really has been incredible.

----------


## NeonKnight

**Sniff**

Nothing from me, but I am sooooo jealous and soooo proud of those who are going to be showcased! Congrats to all!

----------


## Jaxilon

> **Sniff**
> 
> Nothing from me, but I am sooooo jealous and soooo proud of those who are going to be showcased! Congrats to all!


I know what you mean Neon but I still feel like a noob to all this. I really Look forward to seeing how everything works out. I hope they blow the roof off! Maybe next time (if there is one) I will have something worthy to contribute. Either way I hope the best for everyone who is submitting their work. 

On a side note - I hope the server is ready for an influx because if  folks like what they see we could get a surge of traffic here. Eeek, I already can't keep up.

----------


## torstan

Assuming this one goes well, there will certainly be opportunities for all in the next show.

First post updated with the Show banner. If you want something to post around on other forums, please feel free to use one of these images:

----------


## mearrin69

I'll steal one of those for my site.
M

----------


## StillCypher

What an awesome opportunity. Sure hope the show goes GREAT for all of you involved!

::thumbs up::

----------


## Aval Penworth

OMG!!! I am so jealous Good luck all of you.

----------


## Boslok

Grats and good luck! I'm looking forward to seeing photos from the event, please take many.

----------


## Ascension

I hope I sell lots and can buy Lebron James.  And have him clean my gutters or something.

----------


## RecklessEnthusiasm

Good luck at the exhibition to all who made it in! Here's hoping it will be a great success.

----------


## Steel General

I'll be ecstatic if I sell even 1 print - actually I'm happy just to have something in the show at all.

----------


## Gidde

> I'll be ecstatic if I sell even 1 print - actually I'm happy just to have something in the show at all.


This.  :Smile: 

Aww, come on, that's too short even with the quote?

----------


## RobA

> This. 
> 
> Aww, come on, that's too short even with the quote?


Quotes don't count for post length.  Otherwise you could have only quotes, which is silly.

-Rob A>

----------


## Greason Wolfe

This is great news.  I'd like to say I'm not the least bit jealous of those who have maps that are going to be featured, but, you know, maybe I am, just a little bit.  :Very Happy:   And I'll second that whole idea of taking pictures at the show for a little posting here, it'd be great to see some of the works not just on display, but seeing some of the folks that are interested in those works.

As for Lebron James . . . Surely there is a septic tank or two that he could clean as well, yes?

GW

----------


## mmmmmpig

> I'll be ecstatic if I sell even 1 print - actually I'm happy just to have something in the show at all.


you said it brother!  I am ecstatic to have some pieces in the show, but if I could sell a few prints....

----------


## torstan

I now have 40 countersigned contracts on my desk and an hour of video reels for the digital screens on my hardrive. All set for tomorrow!

----------


## Gidde

Woo! In case I haven't mentioned this yet, Torstan, you totally rock for this. THANK YOU for setting all of this up!!

----------


## Steel General

*awesome!!!*

----------


## mearrin69

Great! Looking forward to hearing how it goes.
M

----------


## Coyotemax

you are da man.

wish i could be there there to help out..

----------


## Ascension

I'll second what Gidde said and toss in some rep as well.

----------


## torstan

So it's up and everything works! I'll be posting some photos shortly.

----------


## torstan

and the (first) photos are up!
http://www.cartographersguild.com/sh...l=1#post120841

And the first review on World vs Hero here:
http://www.worldvshero.com/2010/07/f...-nycs-art.html

Also, front page news on Kobold Quarterly today:
http://www.koboldquarterly.com/k/front-page6015.php

----------


## Jaxilon

Incredible, and a great words from HVW. I don't know what you had to go through to put this together but it certainly ranks as a "stellar" move in my book. Fabulous job in getting something we all love out into the public's eye.

----------


## mmmmmpig

Oh, since it is going on right now, iffins you don't mind, who are the participants and have you heard any more feedback (from the gallery etc...)

----------


## torstan

So far so good. Two prospective sales so far and some nice feedback from the visitors. Now it's a matter of getting word out. It would be fun to get featured by Slashdot - so if anyone feels so inclined please submit the story to slashdot. The important details are
What: First ever digital exhibit of fantasy maps from best selling roleplaying games organised by the largest fantasy mapmaking community in the world.
Where: Soho Gallery for Digital Art, 138 Sullivan Street, Soho, NY
When: until the 29th of July
Also: Drinks reception and launch - Wednesdy the 21st of July, 6-9pm

40 artists, 90 maps, images on display are offered for sale through the run of the show as limited edition high quality prints.

And since you asked, here's the list of all those with work in the show!
Aerius, Djekspek, MysticMagellan, Ruedy, a2area, Anna, Gamerprinter, Naeddyr, Sapiento, armoredGear7, Ascension, Ghalev, Pasis, Schley, cmnmd, Auth, Gidde, Ramah, SteelGeneral, misteradam, Bohunk, HandsomeRob, Ravells, Tear, mmmmmpig, Clercon, Heruca, RedRobes, TheRedEpic, Coyotemax, Immolate, Redstar, Tintagel, Crooty, Katerek, RobA, Toff, DevinNight, Mearrin69, Torstan, Wag

----------


## mmmmmpig

That is great stuff!

----------


## Midgardsormr

Given what a big honor this is for the selected cartographers, I think there should be a new forum badge to go along with it.

----------


## mearrin69

Wow. I'm honored to be in included in that group of awesome cartographers!

Oh, and, I second the forum badge idea (for purely selfish reasons!)  :Razz: 
M

----------


## Naeddyr

> Aerius, Djekspek, MysticMagellan, Ruedy, a2area, Anna, Gamerprinter, *Naedyrr*, Sapiento, armoredGear7, Ascension, Ghalev, Pasis, Schley, cmnmd, Auth, Gidde, Ramah, SteelGeneral, misteradam, Bohunk, HandsomeRob, Ravells, Tear, mmmmmpig, Clercon, Heruca, RedRobes, TheRedEpic, Coyotemax, Immolate, Redstar, Tintagel, Crooty, Katerek, RobA, Toff, DevinNight, Mearrin69, Torstan, Wag


Aaugh, I wished you'd had caught that.

I hope you used my real name, it's easier to spell.

---
Kristian Järventaus

PS: Also god, to modify blurbs to that extent is just gah. It really becomes pointless to give any sort of blurb at all if *that* happens to them. One of my answers was about the kinds of worlds David Eddings used to have in his rubber-stamp series, and how that acted as a sort of anti-model for me later, but I bet it'll turn into a "David Eddings... is a... genius of... world building." Doesn't help that the original ran for twenty pages.

Otherwise I am very excited and squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

It would be really neat to have photographic evidence that I am actually there.

----------


## Ascension

Good to see that your still kickin about Nae.

----------


## Naeddyr

Yeah, I just haven't made any maps in ages. I fleet from one project to another, like an alcoholic bumble-bee. When I get the hankering for some more mapping I'll appear once again.

----------


## torstan

Kristian - I have used your real name for the show. However when listing artists here it's pointless to put up real names as few of us know them. Also, people don't want their real names plastered all over the internet most of the time. Trust me - that spelling error is only in my directory listing on my laptop. Only those who explicitly asked for their forum nick to be used instead have that on the screens instead of their real names.

As for the quotes - that was one isolated incident. Quotes always have to be cropped as there is limited space to display any quote. In this case it had the effect of changing the sense. As soon as Redrobes highlighted the error it was fixed. No one is out to get you, and I am very grateful for all the answers that were given on short notice. It's certainly useful.

In future, if someone has a concern about how they've been represented then please contact me directly. I will get that quicker and I can change it.

----------


## Redrobes

Sorry Torstan - my bad. It sort of got a life of its own after I posted it. Glad you were able to fix it up. Thanks and well done for everything.

Just to be clear, were all fellin more akin to Naeddyr's mood...



> squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


 :Very Happy:

----------


## torstan

No worries. I remember talking to the local paper back home about the LHC when I was a graduate student and how I was working on making some predictions for it. It was pretty innocuous stuff but it was around the time that it was turning on so it seemed like a nice local angle on an international story. They ran my quote, but they prefaced it with 'Jonathan Roberts, a key member of the team running the LHC, says ...' I wanted the earth to swallow me. If even one experimentalist had seen that then my name would have been mud. No chance I'd have been able to tell them that I'd said nothing of the sort to the paper. So yes, I entirely understand all the nerves that come from being asked to provide quotes and then worrying about what's been done with your words. I'm very careful with them (especially so now!).

And yes, it's really exciting. The reception to the show has been great, and with the launch this week it should create a lot of buzz. I've got loads more photos (including Ysi Earth!) and I'll get them up. I plan to have photos of every map up on a wall so that everyone has a photo to take away.

----------


## Naeddyr

> I wanted the earth to swallow me.


Pfft, like the LHC wouldn't take care of THAT. /tired joke




> And yes, it's really exciting. The reception to the show has been great, and with the launch this week it should create a lot of buzz. I've got loads more photos (including Ysi Earth!) and I'll get them up. I plan to have photos of every map up on a wall so that everyone has a photo to take away.


GIMME GIMME GIMME

----------


## torstan

See, sometimes it's a shame the LHC didn't create a black hole  :Smile:  And those jokes never get old.... Just wait until it turns on at full energy in 2011 - they'll all come out and do the rounds again.

----------


## mmmmmpig

we all know that the LHC won't go to full power until 2012 and then the Mayans will be correct.  Personally, I think the whole 2012 thing has to do with the inability of the seers, sorcerers, soothsayers, prognosticators, and people scrying into the future can't read a digital signal and most of the news outlet feeds will be digital by 2012, but that is a story for another time...

anywho...  This show is an awesome story and I have a few NYC friends who are going to make the trip and see it.  How do we know what they did with our blurbs?

----------


## torstan

If you're particularly concerned then send me an email and I'll track down the version that's going up and email it back to you. But of course there are 40 people in the show and it all takes time, so please do this if you're particularly concerned rather than just every single person.

----------


## mmmmmpig

no worries, I don't think I answered anything in a way that could be cut into something offensive without the editor having malicious intent.  I was more just curious to see if there were a way to look at it easily.  So how many balls do you have in the air right now, Torstan?  You have got to be doing some serious juggling right now.

----------


## torstan

Oh one or two  :Smile: 

(moving house, changing position, visas, science projects, super secret Open Design logo, all the maps everyone wants done for Gen Con, new blog design and art - and around 40 artists and a gallery opening)

----------


## Ascension

And a partridge in a pear tree.

----------


## mmmmmpig

I just found this one on the Internets

 a quick video of 4 or 5 maps in the exhibit

----------


## mearrin69

Nice find. Man, those are some awesome maps. When I see stuff from Maranda and Schley and some of the other folks in the exhibit it makes me realize I probably shouldn't have a map there  :Razz: 
M

----------


## torstan

Someone's Google-fu is getting a work-out. For those that want to see this in a more civilised setting - you can see it here:
http://fantasticmaps.wordpress.com/terra-incognita/

We wanted to give reporters a sped up, cropped web preview of the show so they could get a taste of the format.

In other news - it's up on the Artorder blog (by WotC Art Director John Schindehette):
http://artorder.blogspot.com/2010/07...-mark-zug.html

It's towards the bottom - in the 'On the Radar' section.


... and front page news on today's ENWorld.

----------


## torstan

And here's a collection of photos of (I believe) all the maps on show:
http://picasaweb.google.com/jprobert...cognitaImages#

----------


## mmmmmpig

Great job, Torstan!  That is awesome!

----------


## Coyotemax

I sent an email directly to Torstan regarding this, but I also wanted to say it publicly (even if others are already saying it, I just want to add to it) - There aren't really any words to express how much I appreciate the work you've put into this show, but I'll try anyhow - Thank You! You Rock!  You da Man!  

(and eventually the site will let me rep you again!)

----------


## Naeddyr

> And here's a collection of photos of (I believe) all the maps on show:
> http://picasaweb.google.com/jprobert...cognitaImages#


It... It's... It exists! It's true! Now I can show them, show them all!!

----------


## torstan

A gallery of all the images in the show is up here along with their print references:
http://fantasticmaps.wordpress.com/t...a-map-listing/

Please feel free to shop that link around to show off your work. People can use the print reference for each image to order the limited edition prints from the gallery.

----------


## Redrobes

Cool & nicely done.

Is mine of Ref L2:1 if anyone should ask ?

----------


## torstan

It certainly is, but equally artist name and image title will do the trick. I've updated the image listing to reflect the print ref on your image.

----------


## Redrobes

Thanks. If I sell one ill donate it to the guild so I hope it does sell. Having a tiny bit of experience with gallery shows from family who do some, I know its very unlikely. I hope NY galleries do a little better than the rather obscure ones about here.

----------


## mmmmmpig

Cool stuff, Torstan!  Love that you are getting good feedback.  I hope someone can make a mint off of this, and honestly, I hope it is you, Torstan.

----------


## mmmmmpig

any word on how the show is finishing out?  Inquiring minds outside of NYC want to know

----------


## torstan

:Smile:  Well word just in that the gallery liked the show so much they want to extend it to the 1st of September! It'll be dark next week as they have some other stuff on so it will run from the 10th of August to the 1st of September. Seems like we have some fans of CG maps!

----------


## Ascension

We do awesome work, of course we gots fans   :Smile:   Now those fans better be shelling out bucks to show their appreciation   :Wink:

----------


## Jaxilon

Darn tootin' - it costs money to dream  :Smile:

----------


## ravells

That's great news! Ascension and Torstan will be household names before long  :Smile:

----------


## Gidde

What great news!

----------


## mmmmmpig

well, that is cool.... any sales as of yet?

----------


## Auth

Haven't dropped a line yet in regards to the show, but I would like to second the running sentiment of this thread - THANK YOU!  It is a sheer honor to have been included within the ranks of such unbelievable talent.  As an amateur graphic artist, this event has been the highlight of my artistic career.  To have been featured in an art gallery in NYC is just.... indescribable.

----------


## Ascension

Yeah, how cool is that?!  You can always say, in passing conversation when trying to out-snooty others, "I've been shown in New York" and that can never be taken away from you.

----------


## Gidde

Haha, I've been saying much the same thing to all my family and friends ("I don't care if one print sells. For the rest of my life I'll know my art was on a wall in SoHo.") What a warm fuzzy  :Very Happy:

----------


## mmmmmpig

exactly my sentiments... I definitely have said something akin to "I have some pieces showing in New York right now."

----------


## Steel General

When I told my relatives, my sister's first reaction was "*For Real?*"

----------


## mearrin69

I guess I should note this: my wife put on her PR hat and called the local newspaper about the event so they wrote it up. It's a goofy picture but it's kinda cool they picked it up...and even talked about my RPG stuff a little. The reporter had no clue what I was talking about though. Neither do my neighbors, who apparently *all* take the paper.  :Smile: 

http://www.columbian.com/news/2010/j...artist-on-map/

----------


## RecklessEnthusiasm

Congrats, my man! You're now a celebrity!

----------


## Ascension

Your wife just outed you as the neighborhood uber-dork   :Smile:   Heh heh.  It's ok, though - make her buy you Season Ticket cable tv package for football and then you get your Sundays to yourself.   :Wink:   Tell her, "The humiliation is too unbearable so I have to butch myself up by watching football...and it's all your fault".   :Smile: 

My mom is trying to figure out a way that she can out me but, luckily, we have to pay for these types of stories here instead of getting the free PR.  $500 for newspapers and $3,000 for those local tv "what's going on in St. Louis" type of shows.  So I think I'll be able to remain anonymous for a while longer.

----------


## Jaxilon

Congrats on getting in the paper. Although, I hope I can join Ascension in remaining anonymous  :Smile:

----------


## jtougas

wow..do I feel just a little silly for stealing your buildings now..kind of like stealing from Tom Cruise but without all the screaming...

----------


## mearrin69

LOL. Let's stick with "sampling"...it sounds so much better. Hmmm. Bittersweet to be compared to Tom Cruise. I'm going to quit typing now and go jump on my couch.  :Smile: 
M

Edit: And, much as I hate to admit it, old TC's better looking than I.  :Wink:

----------


## Steel General

All-in-all, pretty cool of her to do that... Even if it dubs you as the neighborhood uber-geek!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ascension

I want a t-shirt that says on the front "Ladies love my..." and on the back it says "uber-dork".

----------


## JoeyD473

I'd buy one of those Ascension

----------


## Coyotemax

Congrats on the interview and article.  you almost slipped that past everyone when you first mentioned it, but some guildies pay closer attention than other people think  :Smile:

----------

